# Kurze Anfängerfrage



## mock789 (2. Nov 2012)

Hi,

will das meine meine Activity auf das Antippen der verschiedenen Einträge einer Listview reagiert und mit dem Anzeigen einer eigenen Activity reagiert.

Hat jemand ein kurzes Stück Beispielcode 


Vielen Dank


----------



## Tomate_Salat (2. Nov 2012)

List View | Android Developers


----------



## mock789 (2. Nov 2012)

Hmm... da war ich schon :rtfm:???:L


Also ich hab bisher sowas


```
public void onItemClick(AdapterView<?> arg0, View arg1, int arg2,
				long arg3) {
			
			Intent intent = new Intent();
			intent.setClassName(getPackageName(), getPackageName()+".SlidingDrawerActivity");
	    	        startActivity(intent);
			
			
		
			
		}
        });
```



Ich wollte jetzt sowas wie ne if-Anweisung, also z.B. if(erster Eintrag der Listview){dann Intent intent...}

Nur was muss ich jetzt als if-Bedingung angeben??? Bei Buttons hab ich immer sowas angegeben wie 

```
public void onClick(View v) {
if(v == meinButton){mach etwas}
}
```


----------



## Tomate_Salat (2. Nov 2012)

komplexe Objekte vergleicht man in Java mittels equals und dann vergleicht man (bei Android) besser die IDs.

Schau dir dochmal die Doku zu onItemClick an. Wenn du Positionsabhängig agieren möchtest, dann nutzt du den Parameter [c]int arg2[/c]. 

Wobei ich die Abhängigkeiten zum Starten eines Intents dem Model (Adapter) mitgeben würde. Damit bist du flexibler und hast keine hardcodierten Geschichten im Code (was schnell problematisch werden kann)


----------

